# Maumee River fly fishing



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I decided to go after some carp this morning on the Auglaize River and didn't have any luck. Again. They just weren't interested. They were more interested in chasing each other around than eating my fly. Plus, the water was scum filled. I got sick of cleaning my fly off after every cast. I packed up and headed off to the Maumee River. I ended up finding a nice spot where some rapids and holes come together and make up some nice runs. I tossed out a DDH Leech on my 8wt and after a few twitches, I felt a hard pull and set the hook. After a fun fight, I landed a dandy Freshwater Drum. I cast out a few more times and had something hit like a freight train. This thing was unstoppable. It didn't help that the fish took off and headed for some really fast water. I noticed that I was about ready to be spooled so I took off after him down the bank. After chasing this fish all around the river, I ended up landing a good-sized Channel Catfish. A fun day for sure.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

cats always put up a decent fight!


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Sounds like a fun time! Cats are a blast on the long rod.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Here's a few more pictures from today. 





























For some reason, the drum was dragging around a bottom rig with him. Sinker and all. I ended up removing my fly and cutting the line as close to the hook as possible.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice fish! Drum, cats and carp are all a blast on the fly.


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

Congrats on some beautiful fish, especially on the fly. I have only fly fished a couple times way back in the day, then my fly rod (along with an ultralight and baitcaster) was stolen by a schizophrenic amish guy at Swine Creek Reservation Park in Geauga County. I found out he was schizophrenic because I seen the guy riding off with my rods on a bicycle. I was on foot so I couldn't catch him, and I flagged down a park ranger and described the guy to him and he had an idea of who it was, so we rode over to the amish guys's mother's house. She confirmed that he was out on his bicycle and what kind of bicycle he was on, but he wasn't home. The park ranger told me that he is a "problem-child" and that he was schizophrenic. We never found him though, and I never heard back from the rangers about it. I just thought it was an amusing story considering the circumstances.

Back on topic here...seeing you guys catching awesome fish on the fly makes me want to get a new fly rod and get back in the swing of things.


----------

